# xfx ONE Gaming Edition im Handel entdeckt !



## Bandicoot (22. Juni 2012)

Beim heutigen Einkaufsbummel fiel mir eine xfx Grafikkarte auf die anscheinend keinen typischen Namen besitzt. Genannt xfx ONE Gaming Edition. 99€ bei MM 
Nach einigen Tools spuckte NUR AIDA64 denn richtigen Modellnamen aus. 
Eine HD6750 steckt hinter. Die Taktraten entsprechen den üblichen Vorgaben. Hab auch noch ein paar Bilder angehängt die noch etwas Aufschluß geben. 
Selbst xfx hat auf der Homepage nicht viel Infos zur Karte. 
http://xfxforce.com/de/Products/Grafikkarten/XFX-ONE/XFX-ONE-R-Series/XFX-One-R-Series.aspx
Dies ist meine erste News hier also bitte lasst Gnade walten. Da ich noch kein Post entdeckt hab war das meine Chance. 
mfg Bandicoot


----------



## Skysnake (22. Juni 2012)

Bischen teuer das Teil  Ne HD750 gibts schon für 30€ weniger


----------



## Bandicoot (22. Juni 2012)

Restbestände die noch raus müssen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Juni 2012)

Brauch keine Sau !


----------



## Astra-Coupe (22. Juni 2012)

Vieleicht du nicht CrimsoN aber ich gönne ihm seine erste Usernews... seit doch nicht immer gleich so negativ!  Nächstesmal entdeckt er vlt ne GTX790 vor dem offiziellen Release und er macht dann keine mehr! Im grossen und ganzen aber wirklich eher unspektakulär Bandicoot.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Juni 2012)

Ich gönne ihm das schon...aber naja ^^

Aller Anfang ist schwer


----------



## GxGamer (23. Juni 2012)

Ich finde die Nachricht sehr gut - kann gleich als Warnung genommen werden.
Es ist echt nirgends ersichtlich was genau man eigentlich kauft, finde ich schon ein wenig frech von XFX.

Klingt ja irgendwie nach...


> Ey, du! Ich habe hier voll die tolle Grafikkarte! Eine für alles! Was genau das für eine ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ist voll eine für alles halt! Steht auf Karton!



Edit: Ah, mir ist das Wort wieder eingefallen: Arglistige Täuschung. Es wird suggeriert, die Grafikkarte sei genial für Gaming.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2012)

Leider typisch bei den bekannten Märkten, klingt wie " nur hier Hering mit ohne Gräten ". Für eine HD 6750 ist es schon ein stolzer Kurs der bei denen aufgerufen wird. Ich sage da nur : " Trau schau wem "
Bleibt geschmeidig Leute, es ist zwarr nicht gerade eine News aber der TE hat sich schon einiges  an Mühe gegeben


----------



## Astra-Coupe (23. Juni 2012)

@GxGamer: Ich gebe dir zu 100% recht - irgendwie schliesst man von sich zu schnell auf andere weshalb ich davon ausging das niemand das Teil kaufen würde als "Katze im Sack"! Danke für die Klarstellung. 

Habe gerade mal die XFX-Site besucht weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte das selbst dort nix zu finden ist und musste laut lachen als ich folgendes in der Beschreibung gefunden habe:

*Die perfekte Upgrade- und Ersatzlösung*

             Wenn du deinen PC updraden möchtest oder deine (onboard-)Grafik ersetzen willst.             *Die XFX ONE Grafikkarte bietet folgende Vorteile:*


3D visual effects
Foto - + Videobearbeitung
Konvertieren von Videos in verschiedene Formate
Browsing the internet and viewing Flash based websites
_*Tabellenkalkulation*_
_*Öffnene und Bearbeiten von großen Dokumenten*_
_*Starten und Herunterfahren deines PCs*_
 Laden und Abspielen von HD-Filmen
_*Bearbeitung von Musikdateien*_
Erstellung von eigenen Filmen und Fotoalben

Also wenn ich sowas lese weiss ich genau das diese Karte bestimmt nix ordentliches ist. ^^ Hat bestimmt Saturn/Media Markt in Auftrag gegeben das diese Karte so produziert wird, von XFX bin ich so ein Verhalten absolut nicht gewöhnt... ABER HEY - IHR KÖNNT MIT DIESER KARTE EUREN PC RUNTERFAHREN! Wenn das mal kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal ist weiss ich auch nicht. 

EDIT: 
*3D Grafik 
*Spiele die neusten Spiele mit 3D Rendering, realistischer Belichtung, Texturen und reellen Oberflächen. 

-Wie kann ich mit reellen Oberflächen spielen? oO Kann ich das dann anfassen?

*Beschleunige deine Arbeit 
*Verbessere deinen Workflow drastisch indem du  deinen Workflow in der halben Zeit erledigst, schneller im Netz surfst  und schneller streamst. 


Schnellerer Aufbau von Adobe Flash-Seiten ohne andere Anwendungen zu verlangsamen
Schnelleres Öffnen, Editieren und Speichern von Dateien
Schnellere Verarbeitung von großen Image-Dateien
Also ich weiss ja nicht was diese Karte alles drauf hat aber mir ist das neu das meine Grafikkarte darauf grossen Einfluss ausübt. Onboard geht ähnlich schnell oder kann das jemand bestätigen? Seeeehr seltsam das alles ist.


----------



## Asus4ever (23. Juni 2012)

Das ist das einzige, was ich dazu sagen kann. Hab neulich, wo ich mal ne DVD kaufen war, auch im Hardware-Abteil (soweit das so genannt werden kann ), und sah auch eine Office-Edition von diesen One-Teilen: Fraglich, was das einem bringt, besonders, welche GPU drunter steckt :/


----------



## Astra-Coupe (23. Juni 2012)

@Asus4ever: Die Officeversion ist passiv gekühlt den Rest kannst du dir selbst beantworten.


----------



## Xtreme RS (23. Juni 2012)

Steht da nicht noch, das die auf den Aufklebern abgebildeten Kühllamellen die Kühleffizens enorm steigern?

Aber immerhin die Karte ist gut für....


Ich bin da gestern auch im Internet über was gestolpert. GTS 250 und irgend ein Dualcore von AMD. Aber das Spiel wurde bezüglich der Performance echt schlecht programmiert (The Witcher 2) xD


----------



## GxGamer (23. Juni 2012)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> 3D visual effects
> Foto - + Videobearbeitung
> Konvertieren von Videos in verschiedene Formate
> Browsing the internet and viewing Flash based websites
> ...



Ich muss diese Grafikkarte haben! Ich wollte meinen PC schon immer mal starten und wieder runterfahren können!


----------



## Bandicoot (23. Juni 2012)

Danke erst mal das Ihr mich nicht gleich in der Luft zerfetzt habt. Ist auch nicht leicht hier mal was neues zu Berichten  !!!
Die Karte hab ich 1. aus NEUGIER und 2. für Mutters Internet PC gekauft, Ihre hat die Hufe hochgerissen. Also nicht völlig für lau gekauft und das für den Preis sowas ähnliches wie ne HD 6700 kommt war mir fast klar. Aber für das was sie tun soll reichts und MA ist Happy

mfg

Edit: Die bedruckte "Kühlerabdeckung" ist dünnes ALU-Blech was sehr scharfkantig ist  wenns noch Rotieren würde kannst Super Gurkensalat mit machen ! 
Die Verpackungsinfos sind schon echt geil.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Juni 2012)

Dass er das Teil im MM gefunden hat, sagt doch schon alles^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. August 2012)

die "XFX One Office & Internet Edition" hab ich als notlösung in meinem pc. meine alte nx8800gt hat den geist auf gegeben, bzw die treiber waren wohl zu neu für das alte ding 

welche gpu es genau ist sagt mir gpu-z nicht, nur das es sich um eine "radeon 5400 series" handelt. 1GB DDR3 speicher mit 533MHz getaktet, gpu takt liegt bei 600 oder 650. bin grad nicht an meinem eigenen pc, daher kann das nicht so genau sagen. werd zuhause mal mit aida nachsehen, laut bandicoot kann das mehr sehen. schmeiss die info's dann als edit nach.

edit: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OhioUhrband (5. November 2014)

Habe die Gaming Version und finde sie vom preis-Leistungsverhältnis her super. 

Der GPU Basiert auf dem ATI Radeon hd 6700 4 Kerner. Taktfrequenz liegt bei 800Mhz - 1300Mhz Bei 1GB ohne und mit Treiber bei 6Gb  GDDR5 Natürlich.

Die normale liegt bei 450Mhz und 1Gb GDDR3!!  Die Gamingversion ist hochgetacktet, das Schadermodel wurde verbessert und einige kleine spiele auf CD Beigelegt. Bei der Entertainmentversion das selbe nur das statt der Spiele, Film und Musik Bearbeitungsprogramme beigelegt sind. Die Office Version ist lediglich höher getacktet. Alle xfx Versionen dieser Grafikkarte sind zudem 3D und hd Fähig!!!!!

Diese Gamingversion gibt Chrysis 3 und Skyrim sowie andere spiele wie Aion, Leg of Legends, Tera und  Dragons Prophet auf höchster Grafigeinstellung Ruckelfrei und in hd Qualität wider und erfüllt sogar die Anforderungen der kommenden Spieles The Crew mit Bravur!!!



GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich muss diese Grafikkarte haben! Ich wollte meinen PC schon immer mal starten und wieder runterfahren können!


Also Leute ich bitte euch, plos weil sie 100 Euro kostet müsst ihr sie nicht schlecht machen ohne sie gekauft zuhaben! Und man muss im Internet natürlich nach der richtigen Version suchen was sich natürlich selbst versteht.

Dies ist eine Kritik an all die, die diese Grafikkarte grundlos schlechtgemacht haben, und würde euch darum bitten ein Produkt erst zu testen bevor ihr etwas darüber schreibt!!!!!!!


----------



## Fox2010 (5. November 2014)

Du Leichenschänder 
Beitrag ist von 2012, man buddelt nicht die Maden aus


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. November 2014)

OhioUhrband schrieb:


> Habe die Gaming Version und finde sie vom preis-Leistungsverhältnis her super.
> 
> Der GPU Basiert auf dem ATI Radeon hd 6700 4 Kerner. Taktfrequenz liegt bei 800Mhz - 1300Mhz Bei 1GB ohne und mit Treiber bei 6Gb  GDDR5 Natürlich.
> 
> ...


 
Das Crysis und co auf Maxedout Ruckelfrei darauf laufen träumst du nur sicher von.


----------



## beren2707 (5. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute scheint die Nekrophilie groß in Mode zu sein. 
Zur Karte (also dem auf der 6750 basierenden Modell): Vergleichbare Modelle der 6750 vom gleichen Hersteller gab es i.d.R. deutlich günstiger zu haben (hier beispielhaft). Diese Karte war sicherlich kein P/L-Schlager, sondern eher eine dezent überteuerte Karte mit fragwürdigen Werbeaussagen, um unbetuchte Käufer in den bekannten Märkten um ihr Geld zu erleichtern. 
Zur hier nun angepriesenen Leistung der Karte möchte ich vermelden, dass selbst meine 290 OC für *Cr*ysis 3 mit maximalen Details in 1080p + MSAA nicht schnell genug ist - soviel dazu.

Bevor hier also noch weitere Äußerungen zur Karte folgen, gönne ich dieser und dem Thread den wohlverdienten Schlaf. 

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

